

Building a Game with 133 Characters of HTML, JavaScript - SunTzu55
http://insights.dice.com/2015/06/30/building-a-game-with-a-tweet-of-code/

======
bmvakili
It doesn't work; I tried jsfiddle:
[https://jsfiddle.net/hpxua8jb/](https://jsfiddle.net/hpxua8jb/)

